
TechEmpower Framework Benchmarks Round 13 - bhauer
https://www.techempower.com/blog/2016/11/16/framework-benchmarks-round-13/
======
mdpm
These are all still on linux. That we're seeing results like we are with
dotnet core, nascent and barely over v1 is great.

Cloud, just JS/C#, Json serialisation -
[http://i.imgur.com/KTOwNq0.png](http://i.imgur.com/KTOwNq0.png)

Cloud, same languages, db query -
[http://i.imgur.com/z9dPuwS.png](http://i.imgur.com/z9dPuwS.png)

I can't wait for the windows results. Those interested should also see
[https://github.com/aspnet/benchmarks](https://github.com/aspnet/benchmarks)

------
urza
Honestly I expected better results from asp.net core. Performance was one of
their main objectives. It is for sure tremendous improvement over previous
asp.net frameworks, but I kind of hoped that I will see them on top 10 or
so...

Their best improvement is in serving plaintext where they are 15th among all
web frameworks. Hands down, fantastic result. Hopefully we will see similar
improvements with more realistic tests-queries.

------
ksec
Wow, Ruby with Sequel is actually quite fast.

But what makes Sequel so special? We are seeing 5 to 20x the performance here.

------
oldsj
Pretty surprised to see Phoenix be beat by nodejs and php(5)

